# فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت



## hhaallaa1 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت يوجد صور*

فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومةمن البرت اللون موف وساتر اشتريته قبل اسبوعين لزواج اخوي ب2900 لبس مره واحده جديييييد بتغليفة المحل ماتغير فيه اي شي طبعا باللبس احلى وافخم من الصورة بكثيييير يصلح لملكة اوزواج اخ اواخت ينحف الارداف جدا يوجد ذيل وممكن ازالته بدون مايتغير الفستان الي تبغاه نتواصل عالايميل

[email protected] 


صور للفستان


----------



## tjarksa (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

لله يوفقك يارب


----------



## ام وعد (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

موفقه ان شالله احلى رتويت


----------



## hhaallaa1 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

مشكورررررررررررين


----------



## hhaallaa1 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

وهذي صورة الفستان جديييييييد


----------



## hhaallaa1 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

[email protected]

وهذا ايميلي ياحلوات


----------



## بنت الامارا ت (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## hhaallaa1 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

الله يسلمك اختي بنت الامارات


----------



## hhaallaa1 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: فستان يجمع بين الفخامة والنعومة من البرت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الي تبي الفستان مايغلا عليها والله انه بتغليفة المحل


----------

